# Cheap and cheerful turntable



## duncana (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi all,


Apologies if I am doing the wrong thing, I am sure that someone will correct me if I am! 

I posted this in the newbie section and only got 1 answewer so far from 277 views, so I am trying it here.

I recently bought a robust swivel seat thingy (2 bits of round ply with a big swivel in between) to help people get out of cars from Home Bargais for the princely sum of £5.45 to make into a simple, slightly raised gallows style turntable with a bit of hacking, track and decoration. 

Has anyone else done this before? 

I am especially interested in how to power the track when swung into place, I am guessing brass fishplates or similar. 

Any suggestions for any part of the build greatly accepted. It is for my 12 year old sons garden railway, LGG mainly, hanppy to bring it in at the end of each session as this will be simpler than weatherproofing it all I guess (plywood). Yes, it is HIS railway! He calls me his railway engineer! 

Cheers, Duncan


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, being no expert in this type project, my suggestions may be all wet, but I would consider a small weather proof motor mounted above ground for power, possibly inside a building. Depending on the diameter of the table, a ring gear of a large truck flywheel might work or the plastic gear out of a couple of power antenna off cars.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

double pole double throw switch to the track to reverse polarity on the turntable as needed. 

There's different kinds of methods to power turntable... you are not going to have a pit rail, so picking up power there is not going to work. 

easiest thing is tube at center with 2 brass bands, and have 2 wipers on it to supply power. 

Greg


----------



## duncana (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas. I think I want to keep it simpler and maybe a bit more 'interactive' for him (read manual and simpler for dad to construct). 

I was thinking of something like a manual upright lever to turn/rotate the table through 180% that would click into a slot when rotated into position and ensure a positive rail contact. 

I am also looking for suggestions as to how to make something that is essentially at ground level on a deck so it can be attached and detached at the start of and end of running sessions, so I don't have to worry about permanent weatherproofing for the ply and bearing, looking kind of right, if you know what I mean (well, at least to a 12 year old!). 

Thanks for all your help chaps. 

Regards, Duncan


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wouldn't bother with a motor. Let him turn it by hand, even line it up by hand. If your track is ground level, you'll have to dig a hole to set it in. Might replace the plywood with something more waterproof.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Duncan,

Edit:[/b] Oops, forgot to include the latching mechnism portion in the original file so take another look if you've already taken a gander.









Then maybe something along these lines would serve you needs better.









Goodson Patented Turntable[/b]


----------

